# Steam Pipe Prop 2010



## EricTheMannn (Sep 30, 2008)

*Steam Pipe Prop 2010*






*These are the parts used to create the prop, minus the valves which became a last minute design change. 1" PVC with 1" attachments, A 3" to 1" T to attach the fog machine. *









*After creating the shape that i wanted, i separated the pieces noting how they all go together on paper, and started to paint the prop, I used black spray paint as a primer.*










*The finished paint job, the light reflects really well with the colors i used to paint the pipes. i added some brown textured spray paint to add a rusting effect as well. *

Picture here
*For some reason the picture will not post on here. possibly because pictures are really large.*










*The Steam Pipe Prop

Fatal Mentality Haunt*
*-Eric Garthwait*


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Niceeeee. Reminds me of the Nightmare on Elm. St. boiler room. It'd be pretty cool if you made it on a larger scale in a room like that


----------



## EricTheMannn (Sep 30, 2008)

Master-Macabre said:


> Niceeeee. Reminds me of the Nightmare on Elm. St. boiler room. It'd be pretty cool if you made it on a larger scale in a room like that


Yeah the area has that boiler room scene theme to it. its a fun easy prop that give off a really good effect with the right lighting.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great! Cool effect.


----------

